# Who is the best photographer on IAP?? :)



## MesquiteMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay tuned, folks...

There will be a photo contest during the Birthday Bash! There will be different categories and many chances to win.  Clean your camera lenses and get your photo tent ready! Who will be crowned IAP's best photographer??????


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I bring in a ringer??:biggrin::biggrin:  My son is nearly professional quality photographer..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 29, 2009)

Ain't Me:frown::frown::frown:​


----------



## gketell (Jan 29, 2009)

Chuck, 

Your son can send in picts as soon as he joins IAP.  Get him on a lathe quick so he has a pen of his own to take pictures of...

GK


----------



## chriselle (Jan 29, 2009)

Light box is set, lamps are lit....what are the categories?


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 29, 2009)

*equal time?*

Can we get a category for WORST?   I would be a cinch for that one!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep your eyes open on the 2009 Birthday Bash forum for more details as they are posted!  

There will be 4 different categories and 1st and 2nd place for each category with a grand prize for best overall!

Get ready to Party!!!!!!!


----------

